# The other organs.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know a lot of you guys eat the organs. I actually enjoy the heart, not a big fan of the liver. Here's my question. I'm wondering if it's just me, but I think I have the goofiest hunting buddies on the planet. They love eating the Testicles. Three out of my 5 hunting buddies cant wait to slice, bread and fry up the testicles. I'm not joking either. They've tried several times to get me to eat them, and every time I say no way in hell. Once you've taken a bite of testicle you can no longer say you've never eaten a testi. These guys act like their eating lobster or something when they bite into them. I almost barf every time. So has anyone else ever eaten the testicle? :| 

What do you think the Over Under on goob eating them is? :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've eaten beef testis but never wild animal ones. I do hunt with an older guy that wants the hunters to bring them to him and he eats them with a big old grin on his face!
Goob eating them? My vote is Hell Yes!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Oysters were always my Grandpa's favorite thing. lol I don't know that I'd have the stomach to try it, but you never know.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a fresh set attached to a hind quarter cooling in the garage from my father-in-law's buck. If anyone wants them, let me know. I won't be needing them.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm thinking that I may consider frying up a batch and serving them to my non-hunter friends. :twisted:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

A guy I worked with made beef testes for valantines day and fed them to his girlfriend and her kids for dinner. I just shook my head in disbelief. I had to ask how the night turned out and what they tasted like. He said they tasted like beef balls and the kids all cried and wouldn't eat. He also said it stunk up the whole house. LOL


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I can take or leave testicles; kinda rich really. Turkey nuts are my favorite.

I never had elk or deer testicles...next year maybe. This year I packed the lungs, heart, liver, tongue, and kidneys out on one of my elk.










I made some Hurka with the lungs; not too bad.

Geeze, it's 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

HURKA!?!??? Whaat the he!! is hurka. Sounds kind of like barfing!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> HURKA!?!??? Whaat the he!! is hurka. Sounds kind of like barfing!


+1


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Goob, Hurka is made with pork butt and liver, not elk lungs! _/O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Goob, Hurka is made with pork butt and liver, not elk lungs! _/O


I believe "Hurka" is "sausage" in Hungarian. There are hundreds of kinds of hurka. I'm doin' a version of Majas Hurka.

The recipe has 2 lbs cooked liver, 2 lbs cooked lungs, 2 lb pork butt, 3 cups cooked rice, 2 chopped onions. 1/2 cup shortening, and some black pepper and marjoram. Grind it all up, stuff it in hog casings and boil it for 10 minutes. Then fry it or bake it later.

I will post it up later.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lungs, one of the "other organs":


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

OH MY GO*! that looks just gross!! The suasage sounds ok but, man, the pic made me gasp for breath!


----------

